# Cooking hotdogs in rice steamer??



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I need to bring 30 hotdogs to a potluck today.  I have a rice steamer but have only used it for rice.  Could I use it to cook the hotdogs and transport them in the steamer?  Any tips?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think a slow cooker might be better. The rice cooker might overcook them.

Then again I could be wrong....can you overcook hot dogs?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I tossed in the dogs, filled it up with water to the highest line and pressed steam.  I peaked 1/2 way through and they were getting nice and hot.  When they were done it shifted to keep warm.  I grabbed the pot on my way out the door and 45 minutes later when I opened the lid they were still hot!  None of them burned, which was my fear for the ones on the bottom.  Super easy!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it worked out!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

...I never thought of cooking weenies in a rice steamer.  That actually sounds like it'd be rather useful.


----------

